# detroit lions



## cheeswreck (Mar 19, 2012)

how far will they go your thoughts please


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Mar 19, 2012)

It all depends on who they have at safety and what happens with the MLB position. If they re-sign Tulloch or lure Hawthorne, the sky is the limit. 

Of all the stars in training camp last season, everyone was more excited about Leshoure than anyone else. I saw his first practice live and he looks like an amazing player. If his achilles is back to 100%, look the FUCK out for these cats in 2012.


----------



## kizphilly (Mar 20, 2012)

im a diehard eagles fan but ive been wanting to see lions make a run the past couple years they had a soild team everything just has to fall in place and they will defiantly be contenders


----------



## rosealfanso (Mar 29, 2012)

Last season the Detroit Lions surprised many people by drafting a defensive tackle. What do you guys think? Will the team be more predictable this year?


----------



## 420greendream (Mar 30, 2012)

DETROIT LIONS ALL FUCKING DAY!!!! Next year were making a deep run into the playoffs forsure and within 4 years were going to the superbowl. We have the best d line in football, MEGATRON, stafford (who threw for 4933 yards!) and a bunch of young eager dudes ready to win and its gonna happen. We'll have Jahvid Best back too which will do wonders for our offensive. We just need some safeties.


----------



## ...... (Mar 30, 2012)

I think they come back better then last year and get into the playoffs as a wildcard cause the bitch ass packers will probably have the division locked.Maybe they'll injure rodgers early in the season and win the division though lol anything can happen.

Either way they'll end up losing to the eagles in the playoffs lol


----------



## rosealfanso (Mar 31, 2012)

Although after the wild card victory of New Orleans over Detroit lions in the beginning of the year, the team doesn't look much promising.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;O8milJNj_W0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8milJNj_W0[/video]

When all is said and done, Lions will sleep permanently as Bears dominate the NFC.


----------



## 420greendream (Mar 31, 2012)

Bears suck donkey dicks


----------



## JohnnyGreenfingers (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, the Bears for sure can gobble up a cock and choke on it.


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yea buddy.


Go vote for Calvin for the cover of Madden. 

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/feature/madden2013cover


----------



## kizphilly (Apr 17, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> View attachment 2126653
> 
> Yea buddy.
> 
> ...


there was no eagles players left so i voted for my boi cam lol


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 24, 2012)

Go vote again. 

http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/feature/madden2013cover


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 25, 2012)

Since its official 



I bought myself a early Bday gift (excuse the dirty counter)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

Lions will do about the same as last season , better if they can keep injuries and penalties down


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bump.......


----------



## Fergman (Aug 27, 2012)

IMO, I don't see them having as much success this year because teams will be more prepared for them. I see an 8-8 season with maybe a wildcard spot.


----------



## Strobe (Aug 31, 2012)

Seems like a pretty good sched. only trouble will be from greenbay. I cant wait for game 2 v.s. San Fran its going to be a good one!


----------



## ...... (Aug 31, 2012)

After seeing the Bears It's looking bad for the lions.If Cutler stays healthy the Bears are a legit super bowl contender.They'll definitely give the Packers a challenge.


----------



## smok3h (Sep 5, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> View attachment 2139005View attachment 2139006View attachment 2139007


I'm a Packers fan, but that pipe is fucking awesome, dude!


----------



## rowlman (Sep 8, 2012)

It's about time


----------



## futureprospects (Sep 9, 2012)

stafford had a bit of a shocker but was still able to pull out the win! Megatron is such a beast its ridiculous what he can do! Pettigrew also had a good game!


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2012)

They looked sloppy, lucky to get the win...the pack looked bad too...my bears looked sharp..should be a tight division race.


----------



## chusett (Sep 9, 2012)

The defense is sick.

Stafford is a good qb.. i'd like to say great but hes just a hairline short atm. He can gun it and launch it as well as anyone.. he needs some more experience and he'll be a superstar. Granted he stays healthy and keeps the shoulders healthy. 

Receiving core is DECENT.. except for megatron.. probably #2 on a NFL top 5 WR list..also a good RB would be nice. They should have tried to get cedric benson IMO


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2012)

Benson blows...you don't want that scrub..they need a #2 wideout no doubt.


----------



## chusett (Sep 9, 2012)

lol he may be a little past his prime. But watch i think he'll have more carries than Stark..sadly im rootin for stark too thats my alumnus and hes underdog.. but I think benson will get the rock


----------



## Corso312 (Sep 9, 2012)

Benson is a big soft pussy...no breakaway speed and can't bust tackles.


----------

